# Plotter Drive Help



## biiggddd (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello ^^,

Im new here and found the website and it seems nice always used it for finding thing just never registered. Today i registered and have a question to ask.

I bought a plotter 2 days ago its called ArtSign AS-1360 54" plotter. It came with a program called ArtCut, and you so called "install" the drive for the plotter. I tried it did'nt work. I looked around or for the driver so I can manually install it as a printer, like I did with my graphtec. I even asked the seller and he said he doesnt have it.

So heres where everyone comes in on this forum. Could you help me find the install driver for ArtSign AS-1360. It would really mean ALOT! If its not possible to find, I will just return the plotter.

Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are the driver install instructions.
http://www.mbkpinternational.com/book1.pdf


----------



## biiggddd (Apr 26, 2008)

Yea, I tried that it didnt work. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

biiggddd,

Did you buy this device used? Did it come with a software CD. Are you using Corel Draw? I ask because it looks as if the driver/software included with this device has exclusive support for Corel Draw.

Check out:

http://www.artsign.com.cn/Productinfo.asp?id=47&postcode=52

http://www.artsign.com.cn/index.asp

There is also contact information on this site - but you may have trouble as this company is located in China - so I'm not sure about the language skills of the contact person listed on the site.

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## biiggddd (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought if off ebay, it came with with ArtCut software, but I dont want to use it. I want to find the install driver and install the plotter normally and use it with Signlab.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

biiggddd,

From everything I've read about this plotter (and there's NOT much out there) is appears to only support Artcut, Mastercut and Corel Draw. The mfg's support site doesn't offer a driver to download.

Question - are you using a USB connection? Are you running Windows XP or Windows 2000? Do you have other USB devices working on your PC? What happens when you plug the device into your USB port? Does Windows detect it? What happened when you attempted to install the software that came with the device?

If you were unable to get the ArtCut software to work with the device - my concern is that there's a problem with either your PC's USB hardware or with the plotter itself.

Regardless - I'm thinking that even if you DO get the device to work on your PC with the ArtCut software, there may not be a generic Windows print driver available for this device such that you can "print" from any Windows-based software. If this is the case, then you're going to be very limited in the design software you intend to output to this device.

I would first attempt to contact the mfg via email (see their support site). If you don't get a response or get a response that indicates there is no Windows Print Driver available for this device - I would promptly return it. There must be OTHER plotter/cutter devices out there that have Windows print drivers allowing you to use any software.

Check out:

http://www.wide-format-printers.org/vinyl_cutting_color_plotters/vinyl_cutterscolorplotters.html


http://www.graphtecamerica.com/cuttingplotters.html

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## biiggddd (Apr 26, 2008)

Yea it came with a USB to RS232 Cable.
When i plug it in windows detects it, and asks me to install the usb drive for it.So i did , it came with a cd. I am running windows Xp.

Then I went to check it out on ports, and its COM4. Now I have no clue what to do next.
(I did this all today installing the usb/serial cable, and the usb drive so it works.)


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

biiggddd,

If the RS232-USB cable is working and the device is communicating with your PC (via COM4), I would try installing and running the ArtCut software that came with the device - just to verify that it's working. The ArtCut software will probably ask what serial port your plotter is connected to - pick COM4.

This might be a pointless effort if you need a plotter that is compatible with other software. As I said before - according the the MFG, that device is only compatible with ArtCut, Corel Draw and MasterCut. You can contact the mfg and verify this. If you're planning to use different software - you may be out of luck with this plotter.

If you can get buy using ArtCut or Corel Draw - then you can use this plotter - provided you're able to get it working with ArtCut.

Hope this helps

-John


----------



## source_56 (May 24, 2008)

biigddd... I got answers for you.. reply back.. or listen .. I got the artcut 32 inch plotter and it working well. 
First (from reading your notes) change the port to com2 in the device management goto Control panel, System, then device manager, go to the Port, select the com4 (which you said) right click, select property 
Now you should be prompt to tab at the top,,,but ... reply back and then I can send you the step by the pictures.. well email me at [email protected]


----------



## cotball (Apr 9, 2009)

hi i have the same plotter with artcut has any one got any ideas how to get logos to cut/plot it just doesnt seem to recognise them even though they are showing on the screen with artcut
thanks


----------

